# Snowy day crome



## BrikTan (Nov 1, 2008)

Despite the snow I managed 2 today in 6 hrs..

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BrikTan (Nov 1, 2008)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BrikTan (Nov 1, 2008)

#2

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## cmueller302 (Jan 30, 2007)

Nice fish!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Saweeet!


----------



## Tasmanocoenis (Dec 29, 2009)

Nice fish!


----------



## Lubbs (Jan 7, 2012)

Nice Job I'm at Yates now trying my luck and new found knowledge


----------



## BrikTan (Nov 1, 2008)

Good luck lubbs

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

Great job its not easy to have multiple fish days on the mighty clinton!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BrikTan (Nov 1, 2008)

They were caught within 20 minutes of each other

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

Same bait as the other day

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BrikTan (Nov 1, 2008)

Yep same hook to

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

Right on great job maybe we can fish together one day

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

